# Axview-Pop-Up Asking for Username and Password



## StuartS (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello. There was a similar question that someone posted, however, I don't see an answer to it. Every 15 minutes or so a pop-up comes up asking for a username and password for axview. Axview is a company in China that deals with security cameras. I never asked for any information from them.

Please inform me on how to deal with this issue.

Thanks Very Much!

Stuart


----------



## PiKohler (Sep 8, 2011)

:4-dontkno I have exactly the same problem but found no answer. Sorry, maybe someone will tell us how to get rid of this. Pierre


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Have you ran and scanned your computer using your AV or Anti-Spyware Software?
What do you use?

Also, install Free Malwarebytes and run, there's no need to post the results.


----------

